# Attitude Delivered



## gatorman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just received my package from abroad and I am sold on The Attitude . I ordered last Sunday evening and the parcel arrived today! It took seven days, so all of you out there don't worry about the strike, the mail is getting out.

This was my first order with them and everything arrived just as I ordered.  Barney's Farm LSD, and Blue Cheese plus the 3 freebies.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 10, 2009)

Good to know. I didnt know if the strike was happening forsure or not.
And if it was, how it would effect things.

7 days. Seems like its faster with the strike than without.
Kinda reminds me of that Seinfield episode when Jerry delivered Newmans mail. And did to good of a job.


----------



## Trafic (Aug 10, 2009)

gatorman said:
			
		

> Also got edit, Not bad it will last me a while.



Shhhhhh.  Read the rules.  Don't talk about stealth methods here.


----------



## gatorman (Aug 11, 2009)

As far as the tracking my order states it is still in New York!! Well now thats over, now it's time for some gardening.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello Gator 

It would be a good idea to go and edit your first post.

We dont want :cop: to gain any clues to look out for 

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Hick.

Your on the ball today!


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2009)

:lama: ....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 11, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hey Hick.
> 
> Your on the ball today!


 



:yeahthat:




*gatorman*....was there any money in the wallet:giggle:


----------



## gatorman (Aug 11, 2009)

I looked but it had nothing in it. I have very little leftover to put in it anyway.


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 12, 2009)

Just got my Attitude order in today as well, 20 Mandala Satori seeds and 2 freebies.  It took about a week to arrive.  This is my 3rd order with them and I would order from them again.  I will be germinating the little ones real soon. 
Keep up the good work Attitude!


----------



## Raw Dog (Aug 13, 2009)

Hell Yeah Bro! Ordered some OG kush and StrawBerry Cough and got my seeds within 2wks no problemo!


----------

